# Flourite contains Iron PICTURE PROOF LOL



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Too funny!

Proof positive indeed.


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

Will it make that magnet red too? Lol that's amazing


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

Pfft old parlor trick using superglue!


----------



## Dan110024 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ha! Nice. 

Upon setting up a new tank with a product called iron sand (I don't know if it's outside of Australia), I was cleaning the glass with my magnetic cleaner....got a little too low without thinking and it literally looked like I'd dumped iron filings on the magnet. I guess that's why it was called iron sand  I would take a photo but don't feel like cleaning it from the magnet lol.


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

Haha! Although three piece wouldn't be able to support a 3 plants


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah just be careful not to scratch your aquarium with it if it gets in the inside of the cleaning magnet. I found another thread concerning flourite sand and it sticks also

Bump:


RugburnTanks said:


> Haha! Although three piece wouldn't be able to support a 3 plants


Lots more than three piecea. This was done by complete accident. I could dip the magnet. In The substrate and pull a lot more up if I wanted. Also, this just shows how concentrated some pieces of flourite are. At least for me, I know the stuff is not inert. I think it's supposed to be high in magnesium also. I put some miracle grow under it so it can absorb those nutrients also and the dry ferts I add to the water column. Plants are doing great!


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

It is functionally inert. If you don't dose iron your plants will develop iron deficiencies.

Just because there is iron in the substrate doesn't mean plants can get at it and it doesn't mean it will leach out (a thin rust coat forms on the surface and blocks iron dissolving out).


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Yep, it's like Zapins said. I don't think there has been an argument that it doesn't contain iron or other minerals, it's that it doesn't contain them in a form that can be utilized by plants. A horse shoe is pure iron. Throw one in your tank and I doubt you'll see much benefit to your plants.


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

I am not advocating using only flourite as I dose dry ferts and actually the flourite I have is capping a tiny bit of Miracle grow. The post was really more of me being silly as I was kind of shocked to see the particles sticking to the magnet. 

Seachem basically says that they make no claim that the substrate is an iron supplement but also states that plant roots are able to utilize iron from flourite for many years. How that works? I haven't the foggiest.

"Flourite® is a red clay based gravel that is rich in ferric iron. Comparing Flourite® and laterite on the basis of their iron content alone is not a really valid comparison since they are really quite different products (the old apple and oranges argument). Their iron content is going to be roughly pretty similar, but with each the actual content can vary from lot to lot. Since we don't market it as an iron supplement, we don't make any claims on exactly how much iron it delivers to the water per se. What it does do though is provide a rich source of iron (more than enough to last years) for rooting plants... the plants are able to extract the iron from the Flourite®. There are also other features of Flourite which make it superior to laterite: (1) laterite is intended as a substrate supplement, i.e. you add it to your gravel... by itself it is not a suitable substrate because it will quickly break apart into, well, dirt (2) Flourite® is by itself a suitable substrate because it remains solid, does not fall apart,and can be cleaned and gravel vacuumed without unduly upsetting the substrate."


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

I have flourite too and i must dose iron because i had iron deficiencies in the past.

+1 like Zapins said, Flourite may contain a lot of iron but it does not mean it is in a form available for plants.

Flourite has good CEC though.

Michel.


----------

